# Discounted 21 weeks General English Course Voucher - SYDNEY



## Nano07 (Dec 28, 2010)

If you're thinking of studying english in Sydney, Australia, this might be of interest.

We have a voucher for a course of "General English" from North Sydney English College - NSEC - that we bought for my brother and he couldn't use it.

This voucher is for 21 weeks and I can transfer it to another student, so I'm offering it for a discounted price.

If you are thinking of coming to australia to study, you can help us buying this voucher, and we'll help you giving you a discount for these 21 weeks (If you're interested we can negotiate how much discount).

I can't split this voucher, so I have to sell the 21 weeks to only one person. If you want to do more than 21 weeks, that's no problem as you can buy the remaining weeks from the college at their normal price.

We found this college after doing a research on several places when my brother came to study. We chose this one because it is very nice has great activities.

You can check their web page. Google: North Sydney College

Let me know if you need more info. Please write to aukalen @ yahoo com au

Thanks,

Mariano


----------



## galpgaree2 (Jan 10, 2011)

yea please tell me
how much this classes will cost me
and how much i should pay to start make the visa
because iam outside aus
thx


----------

